# Animal Rescue In Saudi



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

In Saudi we have only one rescue called Saudi paws. It's sad really. 

The Saudi paws * "does NOT have a clinic, office nor shelter therefore we are NOT able to take in animals." * But they do foster animals and they have volunteers. 
The problem is they need help with Re homing them and buying foods, beds, toys atc. 

Here in Saudi not a lot of people help out when it comes to Animals. Something I will hopefully change.

I'm asking you guys if you can help out in anyway you can for those Animals please.

If anyone would lake to help or donate please contact the Saudi Paws. 
http://www.saudipaws.com/

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

I have always wondered how much it would cost to ship one of these rescue dogs to the uk. 

I'll be sure to take a look and give it some thought


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2008)

fadhilia, do you work for the paws rescue? I was just wondering.

I know I live in the uk, but if ever I can help let me know, I'll do what I can. Maybe a pet needs to stop off in the UK before moving on somewhere else?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you.  
I don't work there but I volunteer. 
I'm now trying to get Saudis more involved in What is happening with the animals. It's not easy but I will not stop tell they wake up. 

For now we are still looking for an online payment because Paypal in saudi well receive but we wont be able to take the money out. (I know stupid right) 

As for Adoption to Uk. It is hard because of the quarantine. 
As for Europe I travel there a lot so I can help escort them there to go to there new homes. 

If anyone would lake to donate money and if you trust me. We can do it by western Union it is the fastest why I know. I'm collecting donations from my friend and family. And well be giving it to Paws in a month. When the women who is in charge of donation is back from her Holiday. 
And also if you like to send beds, toys, atc. 

You can Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Guys I will trivel tomorrow for a week with no internet so If you send me an email I will repay to you when I get back.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

IWAC said:


> fadhilia, do you work for the paws rescue? I was just wondering.
> 
> I know I live in the uk, but if ever I can help let me know, I'll do what I can. Maybe a pet needs to stop off in the UK before moving on somewhere else?


Well I have good news. I was informed that after New Years some time in Jan I will be *officially* part of the team in paws. I'm so happy about that.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well done!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey guys I can't belive I forgot to post this 
One of the person whos in charge of Saudi Paws who I never even spoke to. 

Send me this (get this in my Wall in facebook.) She has my email BTW. 



> hi Fadhila is this your blog i came across? if so you mention a fair few
> items here that i feel we should discuss
> http://www.chihuahua-people.com/showthread.php?p=444581
> thanks
> (Her name)


Than I replied 


> Hi her name here.
> That is my post but not my forum.
> Sorry I had to delete your post in my facebook. I wanted to only remove the link but the whole post got deleted. I didn't want my family and friends to know it. It's kind of my online life that I can escape too.
> Anyway what is it you wanted to discuss with me about?
> Fadhila


Her replay 



> hi
> just some points that i feel i may be able to clarify and some that might
> best be deleted and/ or that i may be able to help answer. if you are
> free sometime we should meet anyway
> ...


Guys she might be reading this and I feel like bashing her. Who does she think she is. She looked for my post. and also have the nerve to say to Delete some. and I'm not even working or a volentear. hehe 
She wans me to delete. 
Ow and when we desided on a day and time she was like I'm buzy now. Didn't hear from her after.

Well I don't care I'm helpping my friend who Volentears there and that is better than dealing with a woman like her. 

Vent with me guys.


----------



## Tone (Mar 13, 2009)

That's strange.. What's wrong with you posting info about the shelter on chi people?

By the way I thought you had to be a member to read postings here...


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

How rude! You would think that if she is truly trying to help animals, she would want as many people aware of the shelter as possible. Strange?!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Tone said:


> That's strange.. What's wrong with you posting info about the shelter on chi people?
> 
> By the way I thought you had to be a member to read postings here...


How about her finding my post. She went and found it. lol What a strange thing to do. For someone to claim to be busy with work and paws she sure have time snooping. 

And beside it's good for people all over the world to help out each other. She probably wanted to be the person people know her name kind of thing. lol

This forum is public. People who is not a member can read but not post. But after this I hope it changes. 



Harley's Mom said:


> How rude! You would think that if she is truly trying to help animals, she would want as many people aware of the shelter as possible. Strange?!


Yeah right. And it terns out She is snooping at other people in Eastern provence about the Animals. 
Anyway she is the kind of person who wants the fame than helping the animals. 

Heheh she probably well post here next and say how dare you say such a thing you don't even know me. :foxes15: 
Guess what you don't know me ether L 

I blocked her from facebook.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Fadhila - what a weirdo. You don't need that! I hate it when people try to use others. Sounds like that's what she was doing with you. And yes! What a snooper!! ha! Well, let her snoop then. Can't believe she posted on your wall. You'd think she would have private messaged you or something if she had something to say and you didn't even knkow her. Oh well! Takes all kinds of people, doesn't it. You keep on doing the good job you are doing with your organization and helping the animals.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Brodysmom said:


> Fadhila - what a weirdo. You don't need that! I hate it when people try to use others. Sounds like that's what she was doing with you. And yes! What a snooper!! ha! Well, let her snoop then. Can't believe she posted on your wall. You'd think she would have private messaged you or something if she had something to say and you didn't even knkow her. Oh well! Takes all kinds of people, doesn't it. You keep on doing the good job you are doing with your organization and helping the animals.


Thats what I said to a friend when She did it. I was like ok fine why didn't she just post in my inbox in facebook or emailed me. 

I'm working now on ways on helping the animals. The only reason I thought of joining paws was for the experience to have a clue about it. But Thank god I found out what kind of a person L is before I joined. Anyway I learned so much about rescue from a person who truly loves and care for the animals not just organize and show up at parties and not show up in the garage sale for saving money for the animals. 

I called a lot of shelters in US and UK and everywhere I can think of to learn as much as I can about a shelters. 
And since I travel I will visit the shelters as well to see how it all works. I'm saving up as much as I can now. So the shelter well have everything the Animals well need. And since My Shelter will be a no Kill policy an less there really sick/ I thought about the non adoptable Animals or animals no one wants so it wont be crowded I found a place were they can live happily at a farm. But still be on a website Just incase someone wants them. 

There are more I'm working on but I will share it when I started the project.


----------



## Harley's Mom (Feb 5, 2009)

Good for you Fadhila. It has always been a dream of mine to have an animal rescue/sanctuary for the homeless and unwanted animals. I hope that you are very successful.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Harley's Mom said:


> Good for you Fadhila. It has always been a dream of mine to have an animal rescue/sanctuary for the homeless and unwanted animals. I hope that you are very successful.


Thank you sweetie. It's my dream too. and hopefully it well go as I hope it well.


----------



## Lyanne (Oct 29, 2008)

So very proud of you Fadhila...I wish you all the luck in the world in getting this project off the ground..please keep everyone updated and I look forward to seeing the website...we need more of this all over the world..what an example!!!!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you. the sad thing we don't have a shelter in Saudi arabia for Animals. And when I found out all I thought about was the poor animals with no forever home or looked after.

I will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I will wish you the very best of luck 

Rescue is back breaking and heart breaking work, ensure you have genuine people around you who will help support your work financially, practically and emotionally, no one can do this alone...been there!

You do get "dodgy" people in the rescue world, make no mistake. So keep your wits about you.

Finally stay small (you'll never save them all) to begin with...very small, it's too easy to become overwhelmed. Better help one animal a year properly than a 100 substandard...

Barbara x


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

guys give me some advises on how you like a shelter to be. This well help me alot with my research.  



Rosiesmum said:


> I will wish you the very best of luck
> 
> Rescue is back breaking and heart breaking work, ensure you have genuine people around you who will help support your work financially, practically and emotionally, no one can do this alone...been there!
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice. And yes i agree they all told me to start small. But to be sure I can branch out the land when I need it.  

And I agree also about who to work with.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Well done!


----------



## chilled100 (Apr 11, 2009)

great work! get some of that oil money diverted to chis! you're an inspiration.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you.


----------

